# Active vs. Passive Displayport adapters *the truth*



## Roxxas049

so..... how do you explain ALL of the people claiming they got eyefinity to work using a passive DP to VGA adaptor? They are lying perhaps? Can't be 12,600 people all lying just to sell passive DP adaptors can there?

Not jumping on you or anything like that. I'm trying to get an eyefinity setup going myself and the amount of hoops you have to jump through are amazing.


----------



## Tehrawk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *foothead* 
Examples of active adapters:









^ The one most commonly in question. There is also a newer version, which has a cable between the plugs. This is sold under several mfg. names.

Do you have some proof of that? I'm pretty sure its passive. I don't think its possible to produce an active adapter for a tenner.


----------



## foothead

The people claiming they use passive adapters are not truly using passive adapters. They have a DAC in them. It is just misinformation.

I can take mine apart later and post a picture of said DAC if you need.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Roxxas049* 
so..... how do you explain ALL of the people claiming they got eyefinity to work using a passive DP to VGA adaptor? They are lying perhaps? Can't be 12,600 people all lying just to sell passive DP adaptors can there?

Not jumping on you or anything like that. I'm trying to get an eyefinity setup going myself and the amount of hoops you have to jump through are amazing.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tehrawk* 
Do you have some proof of that? I'm pretty sure its passive. I don't think its possible to produce an active adapter for a tenner.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *foothead* 
The people claiming they use passive adapters are not truly using passive adapters. They have a DAC in them. It is just misinformation.

I can take mine apart later and post a picture of said DAC if you need.

Guys...

DP is a digital signal

VGA is an analog signal.

Conversion MUST happen, somewhere.

Just because misinformed, and some dim people, call it a passive adaptor, doesn't mean it is.

It is still actively converting the *Digital* DP signal, over to an *Analog* VGA signal.

You cannot passively convert that (not for DP to VGA).


----------



## foothead

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
Guys...

DP is a digital signal

VGA is an analog signal.

Conversion MUST happen, somewhere.

Just because misinformed, and some dim people, call it a passive adaptor, doesn't mean it is.

It is still actively converting the *Digital* DP signal, over to an *Analog* VGA signal.

You cannot passively convert that (not for DP to VGA).


Actually you can, because there is no conversion going on with a passive adapter. Instead, the card outputs the intended signal.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *foothead* 
Actually you can, because there is no conversion going on with a passive adapter. Instead, the card outputs the intended signal.

then how come I couldn't use:

DVI
HDMI
DVI--> VGA

?

As I understand the DVI port has 5 pins on the side for analog VGA...


----------



## foothead

Sorry, i do not follow. Do you mean why you could not use tge three together?

VGA needs the same clock as DVI. This would be why.

My point was that the passive converter simply tells the card to output the signal in dvi, vga, or w/e. It still would need the clock, hance why it is not compatible with eyefinity. My point was that, assuming the clock was available, it would be able to output an analog signal.


----------



## ghettogeddy

funny the one i have says neather passive or active lol just that its a dp to vga and it works thats all that matters lol

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16812270275

"Model
BrandBYTECC
ModelAP-DPVGA
Spec
TypeDisplayPort to VGA
Features
FeaturesDisplayPort v1.1 Compliant

Enable high quality optional digital audio transmissions

embedded clock architecture to reduce EMI susceptibility

Support greater than QXGA (2048x1536) resolution at 24-bit color depths

Support existing VESA and CEA standards

Support hot plug and unplug detection as well as link status-failure detection

Support reduced bandwidth transmission via direct drive over a 15M cable

Supports a minimum of 1080P resolution at 24bpp, 50/60Hz at 15 M

Support conversion from DisplayPort signal to VGA signal

Support DisplayPort connector 20pins

Support 8-bit & 10-bit deep color

Support the video bandwidth up to 10.8Gbps

Support the 1Mbps' bidirectional auxiliary channel

Support the 1 lane, 1 direction, 4 lines connection"


----------



## apple_pc

Hi,

I got HD5750, the BYTECC 3 ft Mini DisplayPort Male to DisplayPort Male Video Cable Model DPR-03
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product...tent-_-text-_-

connected it to iMAC27".

Does not work: It probably gets the signal, because it goes dark for ~20sec while my PC with the Sapphire flickers during this time. Then everything return back to default.

I contacted the support from Sapphire and they suggest i need an active display port adapter which I can't understand, as all I am doing is sending a signal from displayport (HD5750) to mini displayport (iMAC27).

What do you think and recommend to solve the problem?

Thank you!


----------



## bmorris

I have an Early 2009 Mac Mini with Mini DVI and Mini DisplayPort. And I have two 1080p HDTVs. The Mac Mini is capable of dual display, and I've gotten it to work before, so the issue is not the TV or Mac. And I have tried both Mirroring and No Mirroring.

I got a Mini DisplayPort to HDMI Adapter (#5311) and a Mini-DVI to HDMI Adapter (#4852) both from MonoPrice. And for some reason I can't get the Mac Mini to dual display, it's only one or the other.

Before I had a Mini Displayport Male and USB Male AUDIO to HDMI Female Converting Adapter (#5969) and I got video on both HDTVs, but not audio at the same time b/c one was USB and one was TOSLINK.

I'm not sure why I can't get video on both monitors.


----------



## ozzren

I too am having the same problem as the user above (apple_pc). I got a Radeon HD5750 and bought a DP to Mini DP Cable (similar model) as above and connected it to the iMAC27". Same problem - it gets its signal and then goes dark for 20 seconds before returning to default. I probably have a passive adapter cable too. But I don't know where to purchase an active adapter DP to mini DP cable. Can anyone assist and does anybody know if this will really work? Thank you!


----------



## kiwiasian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ozzren* 
I too am having the same problem as the user above (apple_pc). I got a Radeon HD5750 and bought a DP to Mini DP Cable (similar model) as above and connected it to the iMAC27". Same problem - it gets its signal and then goes dark for 20 seconds before returning to default. I probably have a passive adapter cable too. But I don't know where to purchase an active adapter DP to mini DP cable. Can anyone assist and does anybody know if this will really work? Thank you!

make a new thread about this instead of hijacking this one.


----------



## [ViRu5]

Hi Guys

Recently got my 3 monitors and have run into some difficulty.

I have two monitors running on DVI and the 3rd is display port to HDMI

When i plug in all 3 i only get signal on the two DVI displays but if i plug in just the display port i get signal... any ideas? Im assuming i have a passive adapter but i had read that you only needed active adapters for monitors that were 30" and up

Any help would be awsome.... but looks like i might need to go buy an active adapter.....


----------



## cogsworth

NECRO!

I'd recommend starting a new thread about this, as the post above your's states. Welcome to OCN by the way!


----------



## cogsworth

Boo double posts.


----------



## Panickypress

hello, hopefully someone could answer, even though this thred is somewhat old








I've been looking at dvi-dp adaptors to get my third monitor to work (all 3 is currently in dvi-dp passive adaptors)... thing is i can find roughly 2 kinds of active adaptors 1 with the extra usb connection at about 90$ and some without the usb at 30$, the cheap ones says that it's active but i'm confused about the price difference! is the normal cheap adaptors that says active on the package enough to get eyefinity to work even though they do not have external power?


----------



## Sparhawk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panickypress*
> 
> hello, hopefully someone could answer, even though this thred is somewhat old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been looking at dvi-dp adaptors to get my third monitor to work (all 3 is currently in dvi-dp passive adaptors)... thing is i can find roughly 2 kinds of active adaptors 1 with the extra usb connection at about 90$ and some without the usb at 30$, the cheap ones says that it's active but i'm confused about the price difference! is the normal cheap adaptors that says active on the package enough to get eyefinity to work even though they do not have external power?


I'm just about to test a 5 display system with the cheaper non-usb adapters. I'll report my findings.


----------



## GrJohnso

I know there are other threads that cover this, but it seems like clear answers haven't exactly been given regarding the latest adapters...

If the adapter is not specifically labeled as Active, and it does not have an extra USB cable to provide power, the odds are it is passive. I tried a generic one like this when I couldn't find something specifically labelled as active at my local shops. What you will see is that your CCC shows three monitors connected, but you can only run 2 at a time. It will be impossible to setup a three monitor eyefinity group.

When you have an actual active adapter, you will see three monitors in CCC again, but you can actually expand your desktop or clone to all three at the same time, no issues. You will also be able to setup an eyefinity group as well with no issues.

The cheapest ACTIVE adapter I found locally was the XFX one. No USB needed, just a display port, short cable (4" or so) and DVI port. Max res is 1900x1200 with this type. If you need a higher res, you will need one of the expensive usb powered active adapters. Example usage would be for running dual-link DVI monitors like 30" 2560x1600 beasts... If you can afford multiple ones of those, you can afford the better adapter. 

NewEgg has a few to choose from in the $25 - $39 range. Saphire has some without USB now, as well as some other off-brand companies. Even more helpful, some are actually stating on their packaging if they are eyefinity compatible. In most cases, they appear to be correct. 

Anyway, my testing was done with 5870's going to DVI only monitors. I'm about to test one more variable when I hook up my 5970 in eyefinity mode. I need a mini-displayport to regular displayport, then my active dp adapter to go to my DVI connection. Wish me luck... 

Have fun!


----------



## Ken1649

He he he more confusions.

Only DVI-Dual-Link Active adapter needs USB power (Top picture). Single Link Active does not need USB power and it is still an active adapater (Bottom picture).


----------



## lightsout

Thank you +rep. Answered the questions I had about DP adapters.


----------



## jojoenglish85

Damn who really cares it was a damn good thread that explains alot for everyone. To trully make this thread worth wild, this thing should be "sticky" with updated links to the the best working/cheapest adapters that will get the job done. Put out the top 5 best adapters that we need to get eyefinity up and rolling with AMD/ATI cards so we don't have to search for stuff we don't know about. One stop shop







Lets get them links rolling!!! I got three Catleaps that are waiting for me to purchase and i don't know which adapters to get.


----------



## Eyefinity6

Hello,
This is a great thread....

the OP had a great explanation, and I haven't had the time to verify it fully but it makes sense.

In a nutshell the away these display ports work seems is that :

1st that graphic card starts talking to the connected monitor, and it then discovers if the connected port is analog or digital, and what the specifications of the monitor are. If the monitor is accepting digital data (often don't) then the card has to transform that digital data directly, otherwise it has to convert it into a power hungry analog format.

For all those electrical engineers out there (like me) , the reality is that both signals are digitally coded, but the "older" technology (VGA DVI HDMI) has a higher current deliverance and a less sensitive receiver... think of it as LVDS. On the other hand Display Port has a smaller current deliverance and therefore needs to be talking to a smart and sensitive receiver.. think of it as Current Mode Logic (CML)...

Another big deference is that VGA is feed forward only, so the graphic card never hears back from the monitor in VGA mode. Display Port talks to the monitor and retrieves information back from it... this information could be resolution and refresh rate and also coded digital information to improve the signal integrate of the link.

So some cards actually are capable to deliver the data in an analog format from all 3 ports, because they have the power, actually all ports have the amplifier to deliver in VGA format... its just that if you connect all 3 in that format you get less power delivered to each driver, and higher chance of getting bad data received at the input... This is called Bit Error Rate (BER), and honestly,,, companies do like to sell you a $100 converter.

I have a 6 display 5870, and have had a hard time getting all 6 of them to work, even tho I have 4 active converters and 2 passive converters .... I could get 3 working with passive converters although it says that I need 1 active and 2 passive in the website. If my theory is right, then having 5 or 6 active converts should get my 6 displays working with no pain... right now it is very painful... as screens go blank and resolutions get missed up...

Hope my 2 cents helps someone out there... please correct me if I posted anything wrong... I'll report back when I get my 5th active converter and try it out.


----------



## AllGamer

Everything that the OP said is true

I had to find out the hard way, wasted like $300 on adapters & extensions that people claimed it works with Eyefinity, but they did not.







way back in March 2012 when i picked up my 2x 7970 DC2 TOP

In the end had to pick up 6 Accell Active Adapters, and all problems were gone









shall have i went that route from the beginning and i would have saved myself $300 for another type of upgrade, a new cell phone or more HDD space perhaps


----------



## edalbkrad

@foothead

maybe we should make a list of working adapters that werent listed on the amd website.

I bought these two cheapo adapters because the sapphire adapter for sale in my country only came in mini DP and not standard DP size.

*This did not work and is surely passive:*
Encore ENCA DD http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812340008

*This is working flawlessly:*
Encore ENCA DV http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812340010&Tpk=enca%20dv


----------



## Panickypress

I had 3 Saphire dp-dvi adapters witch did not work with 3 displays, then changed 1 of them to a HIS active adapter and all works perfect.. This adapter was just as cheap as the passive, with no external power. If you have a mini dp i do not know, but for 3x dp you do no not need separate power, just 2x dp-dvi + 1x active dp-dvi adapter... even the cheap ones!


----------



## drbaltazar

Last I checked dp use a lot of HDMI condition.one being use less then 2 meter cable


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drbaltazar*
> 
> Last I checked dp use a lot of HDMI condition.one being use less then 2 meter cable


Misinformation.


----------



## ChristianUshuaia

Nice to Know!.


----------



## Marsolav

I'm new around and have made a lot of searching concerning the subject. Seems like the _Thread maker_ is quite right. Now, though, am I the only one stuck up with this issue that I'm completly *unable to find an active DisplayPort to HDMI adapter*? I got that Samsung TV that could serve some purpose if I ever get this to work. At the moment, using my actual (most likely passive) adapter only allows me to connect two screens at the same time. ATI's website doesn't list any HDMI active adapters at all neither.

Ideas?


----------



## BarryBGB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marsolav*
> 
> I'm new around and have made a lot of searching concerning the subject. Seems like the _Thread maker_ is quite right. Now, though, am I the only one stuck up with this issue that I'm completly *unable to find an active DisplayPort to HDMI adapter*? I got that Samsung TV that could serve some purpose if I ever get this to work. At the moment, using my actual (most likely passive) adapter only allows me to connect two screens at the same time. ATI's website doesn't list any HDMI active adapters at all neither.
> Ideas?


You could try this.
http://www.club-3d.com/index.php/products/reader.en/product/displayport-to-hdmi-cable.html
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Club3D-Displayport-zu-HDMI-Adapter/dp/B003VIQJW6/ref=sr_1_90?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1349607111&sr=1-90

Or you could use the Accell active DP to DVI-D dual link and use a DVI-D to HDMI adapter on the end.

http://www.accellcables.com/products/DisplayPort/DP/dp_dvid.html
http://www.amazon.com/Professional-Cable-Female-Adapter-DVIM-HDMIF/dp/B002JCQVW8
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Club3D-DVI-HDMI-Series-Adapter/dp/B003SDDH6K/ref=sr_1_6?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1349606935&sr=1-6

I don't have AMD cards so not sure if these will work.

I have Nvidia GTX680's so I just purchased the Accell active DP to DVI-D adapter and awaiting for my new monitors to arrive.
http://www.accellcables.com/products/DisplayPort/DP/dp330_dvid.htm


----------



## Marsolav

Thanks for the reply. I'd like to keep the audio, since it's going to play through a TV (for watching movies, i.g.), so using a DVI adapter won't do.

I'm also looking for vendors in America.


----------



## BarryBGB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marsolav*
> 
> Thanks for the reply. I'd like to keep the audio, since it's going to play through a TV (for watching movies, i.g.), so using a DVI adapter won't do.
> I'm also looking for vendors in America.


Since I don't want to hijack this thread anymore than it is, I have sent you a PM of another product.


----------



## CasperGS

I have and still currently using a passive adapter on 3-Hannpree 20" monitor's for over a year now.


----------



## Marsolav

This is a contribution to the first post and also concerning my own issue. The question is : where can you find Active Displayport to HDMI adapter? I have questionned AMD themselves and here's their answer :
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD*
> Please be advised that *Display port to HDMI adapters/Converters only come in passive*. This is why you are not able to get 3 displays up.
> 
> You are required to have at least 1 DVI or 1 VGA capable display. You need to use an Active Displayport to DVI or Active Displayport to VGA adapter. Should you an Active DP-DVI connector for one of the display, it should work.
> 
> If all 3 of your displays happen to be HDMI input only. There is one possible work around in which customers have reported to work and not work. It's to convert the active Displayport to DVI and then use a DVI to HDMI adapter. Please note, we do not recommend multiple adapters in a single line configuration. This is why some customers reported that it works and it does not work at times.


----------



## Thracks

More to the point, the HDMI group says that any connector that is not HDMI on both ends is *illegal*, because they own the rights to how the technology is manufactured and marketed. Cables that aren't HDMI at both end violate their specifications.

We cannot support or endorse any HDMI cable that isn't HDMI at both ends, and nobody will make an active adapter for fear of lawsuit.


----------



## Marsolav

In other words : active adapters exist and you may find them at your local electronic store.


----------



## Nocturin

Bump for good thread


----------



## scabro

Thank you for the article.

I was wondering if you could help me figure this one.

I have a Mac Pro 2010 with ATI Radeon HD 5770 and 3 monitors, which I'm trying to have connected simultaneously, but so far I can only get 2 of them to work at the same time.

The monitors I have are :

- 2x LG IPS224V 22 inch LED Backlit IPS Monitor (http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B008F7GVZS/ref=oh_details_o02_s00_i00)
- 1x Samsung LS27A850DS/EN 27 inch LED Monitor (http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B005CYXNVW/ref=oh_details_o02_s00_i00)

The Samsung one has a maximum resolution of 2560x1440 and comes with 2x DVI and 1x DisplayPort.

Two LG are connected with the Mini DisplayPort to HDMI and Samsung with one DVI cable - but I can't get all 3 to work together.

Could you please tell me what I need (and I'm sorry for my ignorance, but I really can't figure this out) to make it work?

Your help would be very much appreciated.


----------



## spaniardunited

I have a question regarding active adapters. Some are quite obviously powered via USB. My question is about the others. They (I believe) route power through the DP port via the +3.3 V wire in the connector. My question is could one use, at least theoretically, a passive mini displayport to displayport adapter and then use an active displayport to DVI adapter to enable Eyefinity? Would the first adapter theoretically allow the necessary power to flow through to the active adapter, allowing it to convert the signal?


----------



## WhitePrQjser

What would I need to plug 2x DVI screens and 1x HDTV into a Radeon HD 6950?

Would a DP/mini-DP to HDMI work for the TV, and then just 2x DVI-cables for the monitors work?

Thanks!


----------



## Thracks

Easiest would be 1xDVI, 1xHDMI and an active DVI-to-DP for the third.


----------



## WhitePrQjser

Why don't they just use Displayport or mini-DP plugs only for graphics cards, so that we don't need the active adapters? Or would we need them anyway?


----------



## Thracks

Lots of Radeon GPUs have 4-6 DP connections to obviate the need for adapters. I don't know what model you have, and your question made it sound as though you didn't have one of those models.


----------



## WhitePrQjser

It's my friend







He has a Club3D HD 6950 2 Gb. I hope they start removing DVI and HDMI, and then just use mini-DP


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhitePrQjser*
> 
> It's my friend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He has a Club3D HD 6950 2 Gb. I hope they start removing DVI and HDMI, and then just use mini-DP


and then noone wil lbe able to afford it. lol


----------



## WhitePrQjser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> and then noone wil lbe able to afford it. lol


And why would that be? I couldn't imagine mini-DP ports to be more expensive to manufacture and put on a graphics card...


----------



## davidm71

Hi,

I have a question regarding the frequency these active dp adapters are rated for. I saw one by apple rated at 60hz. Are they all rated at 60hz or do they go higher? Such that you could get flickering if vsync is off?

Thanks.


----------



## bigsim

Looking for a little clarity.
I'm setting up a 3 display (all samsung TV's with hdmi input) configuration using a HIS 7970 video card. I would have got a dp input monitor, but @40" displays the Samsung TV's was the answer, as told to me by the salesman. As with others submitting to this forum, I can only use 2 of the 3 displays using passive adapters. Active adapters are available on ebay (mini dp --> hdmi (active). None seem to be available locally (Edmonton, Canada). Will such an adapter solve my problem? Or, is it worthwhile trying to use a mini dp -> DVI (active) adapter ---> DVI->hdmi (passive) adapter? will either or both solutions work?
Thanks in advance. and thanks to all who have posted very intelligibly on this post.


----------



## SteevyT

I didn't find this question in the thread, (although admittedly I was just skimming) do monitors that plug directly into the display port need any sort of active adapter? I would assume not, but you never know.


----------



## B3Little

Your assumption is correct.


----------



## B3Little

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigsim*
> 
> Looking for a little clarity.
> I'm setting up a 3 display (all samsung TV's with hdmi input) configuration using a HIS 7970 video card. I would have got a dp input monitor, but @40" displays the Samsung TV's was the answer, as told to me by the salesman. As with others submitting to this forum, I can only use 2 of the 3 displays using passive adapters. Active adapters are available on ebay (mini dp --> hdmi (active). None seem to be available locally (Edmonton, Canada). Will such an adapter solve my problem? Or, is it worthwhile trying to use a mini dp -> DVI (active) adapter ---> DVI->hdmi (passive) adapter? will either or both solutions work?
> Thanks in advance. and thanks to all who have posted very intelligibly on this post.


Either or both of those solutions 'might' work. Previously in the thread there were some people that were able to go DP -> DVI (active) then DVI to HDMI, but for others this did not work. In theory, an active mini DP to HDMI adapter would be the best way to solve your problem. However, previously in this thread it was stated that these don't/couldn't exist. On the AMD compatibility list under Active HDMI adapter it says 'coming soon,' so it's likely they could exist.

This is one such product that could be what you're looking for: http://www.startech.com/AV/Displayport-Converters/Mini-DisplayPort-to-HDMI-Active-Video-and-Audio-Adapter-Converter-Mini-DP-to-HDMI-1920x1200~MDP2HDS

If that doesn't work try the DP -> DVI-> HDMI route. Depends on if your cool with possibly wasting some money trying these adapters before buying a new monitor if neither option work out.

Good luck


----------



## 8bitG33k

Wow! Thanks for this info. I had no idea that choosing a Mini-DP -> HDMI adapter would turn into such a daunting task. I just ordered a DP to HDMI adapter (DP out from the card, into the HDMI in on my monitor) when I stumbled across this thread. Now I wonder if I wasted money on the adapter cuz it may or may not work (one Samsung monitor and one HDTV). Currently I use HDMI -> HDMI for the TV and a DVI -> HDMI adapter for the monitor. I was hoping that by getting a DP to HDMI adapter I could route audio through the monitor the same way I currently route audio to my TV.

It is very frustrating that the industry can't get on the same page and everybody thinks they have to make their own proprietary I/O ports, and complicating everything for the consumer in the process.


----------



## Rains

good thread


----------



## davidm71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8bitG33k*
> 
> Wow! Thanks for this info. I had no idea that choosing a Mini-DP -> HDMI adapter would turn into such a daunting task. I just ordered a DP to HDMI adapter (DP out from the card, into the HDMI in on my monitor) when I stumbled across this thread. Now I wonder if I wasted money on the adapter cuz it may or may not work (one Samsung monitor and one HDTV). Currently I use HDMI -> HDMI for the TV and a DVI -> HDMI adapter for the monitor. I was hoping that by getting a DP to HDMI adapter I could route audio through the monitor the same way I currently route audio to my TV.
> 
> It is very frustrating that the industry can't get on the same page and everybody thinks they have to make their own proprietary I/O ports, and complicating everything for the consumer in the process.


You may want to read this article. Seems like the standards are being upgraded:

http://www.techspot.com/news/51519-vesa-updates-displayport-dual-mode-pushes-4k-uhd-over-hdmi.html


----------



## joe7dust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thracks*
> 
> Easiest would be 1xDVI, 1xHDMI and an active DVI-to-DP for the third.


Why would that be "easiest"? I found a HDMI converter for $20 but the DVI converter is $30.


----------



## Snuckie7

Hey guys, I have a noob question about displayport and the signals.

So apparently I have an active HDMI to Displayport adaptor(?) It looks like the active one in the OP, except with an HDMI output.

Would I be able to use this to connect my video card (HDMI) to my monitor (displayport)?


----------



## joe7dust

I would really like to bash this thread for being so fluffy and useless... but I don't have any better sources. You have the best... little bit of knowledge on this! So I'll try to summarize.

From skimming there are a couple posts that imply DP to HDMI exists and would work and be cheaper and I ALMOST bought one of the ones linked earlier for less than $20 but after reading a review closely I find its "not compatible with Eyefinity" so it looks like I'm getting the $30+ one.


----------



## Nocturin

Why is it so hard to find information for display port + adapters + eyefinity? Just not looking in the right places?


----------



## joe7dust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> Why is it so hard to find information for display port + adapters + eyefinity? Just not looking in the right places?


Get this, after hours of shopping its hands down the cheapest in the USA after shipping (free). Almost a full half price of the next lowest in this thread that will actually works. Note: it is for VGA monitors or if you have a DVI-VGA dongle as well for DVI monitor. (realize that can potentially be a downgrade in quality so research it more) http://www.ebay.com/itm/DisplayPort-to-VGA-Converter-Cable-Adapter-With-Latch-Male-Female-active-adapter-/120967901087?pt=Travel_Adapters_Converters&hash=item1c2a3faf9f


----------



## Panickypress

It is not, read the reply's... you just need 1 Active DP- whatever connection you got and the rest can be passive up to 3 screens total! 1 (One) actve DP-DVI or whatever and 2 (Two) DP-DVI of whatever type! If you want 4 or more screens you'll need a DP-whatever dongle.


----------



## joe7dust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panickypress*
> 
> It is not...


Who are you even talking to? Also it sounds like you think everyone has the same card as you. For example the hd5850 only has 1 DP.


----------



## joe7dust

Del


----------



## fighterace0

miniDP to VGA $20 ACTIVE

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=833368

http://cirago.com/wordpress/products/mini-displayport-adapters/mini-displayport-to-vga-hd15-active-adapter/

Also listed on Amazon and Newegg.

Reviews say works with both windows and apple.

*ordering now*


----------



## Heidi

Now, I got opposite request, which means that I am in need of DVI or HDMI to DP converter...I can see DP to either but not other way...reason, 3 DP monitors and only 2 DP on my card but unused HDMI and DVI ports, therefore instead shelling out for another card I would prefer to get converter!
Anyone?


----------



## muuu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heidi*
> 
> Now, I got opposite request, which means that I am in need of DVI or HDMI to DP converter...I can see DP to either but not other way...reason, 3 DP monitors and only 2 DP on my card but unused HDMI and DVI ports, therefore instead shelling out for another card I would prefer to get converter!
> Anyone?


Interesting problem you got there.
You could try a cheep Passive DP > HDMI/DVI (Connecting the DP side to the monitor,
and then use a HDMI/DVI cable to the pc), and see if that works.

As the the two first two monitors are DP connections and no conversion was done(No clocks used).

In other news: I'll try to make a descriptive depiction of the DP problem(It's a bit simplified).

GPU HDMI > HDMI monitor (First clock used)
GPU DVI > DVI monitor (Second clock used)
GPU DP > Passive DP to HDMI/DVI > HDMI/DVI monitor (No clocks left)
This gives you a Black screen(As it needs one of the two used clocks)

As you can see the passive adapter only connects the two ports,
and the GPU have to user a clock to do the converting.

GPU HDMI > HDMI monitor (First clock used)
GPU DVI > DVI monitor (Second clock used)
GPU DP > Active DP to HDMI/DVI > HDMI/DVI monitor (No clocks needed)
This gives you a working image(As the active DP>HDMI/DVI made the conversion)

Here the GPU doesn't need to convert anything(So no clocks needed),
as the active DP does the converting.

If you have a monitor that needs DVI dual link(All the pins in a DVI)
then you need adapter that is also USB powered.
DVI dual link delivers double the bandwidth vs normal DVI single link,
and is often used for 3D and high resolution(Way over 1080p) monitors.

I hope it helps anyone that still are confused about DP to DVI/HDMI and VGA for that matter.


----------



## TBiRDSwAG3025

I have an HP AMD Radeon HD 7770 and want to run 3 monitors.

Could i run three monitors using a MST splitter on this Graphics Card?


----------



## Mattbag

Heres a question what if i have two monitors connected through dvi and then use a displayport cable to go from a display port in on my (dell2312) to my 7970 (out)?

dis a normal displayport cable have to be active? or is it already active I'm kinda confused


----------



## Mattbag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattbag*
> 
> Heres a question what if i have two monitors connected through dvi and then use a displayport cable to go from a display port in on my (dell2312) to my 7970 (out)?
> 
> dis a normal displayport cable have to be active? or is it already active I'm kinda confused


anybody have an answer for this one?


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattbag*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mattbag*
> 
> Heres a question what if i have two monitors connected through dvi and then use a displayport cable to go from a display port in on my (dell2312) to my 7970 (out)?
> 
> dis a normal displayport cable have to be active? or is it already active I'm kinda confused
> 
> 
> 
> anybody have an answer for this one?
Click to expand...

If you have a display port built into your panel, it is already active. You would only need a cable to go from DP to DP or mDP to DP, etc etc.

Btw, what makes an ADAPTER active is the circuitry inside the adapter. With panels with built-in DP, the circuitry is already there.


----------



## Mattbag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> If you have a display port built into your panel, it is already active. You would only need a cable to go from DP to DP or mDP to DP, etc etc.
> 
> Btw, what makes an ADAPTER active is the circuitry inside the adapter. With panels with built-in DP, the circuitry is already there.


okay thanks cause i bought a diplay port to hdmi and i could not get my third monitor to work, apparently it must have been a passive converter, wasted 8 bucks









but now I bought a dP to DP cable so hopefully that will help get all 3 monitors running. one for movies one for gaming and one for web


----------



## chaoswish

Hi, i have some questions which i am not sure and i hope someone can clarify it.

So, i was wondering which of these set ups works/does not work/works better.

My specs:
Monitor 1 - Dell U2311H (supports DP, DVI and VGA Inputs)
Monitor 2 & 3 - Samsung S23C350 (supports HDMI and VGA inputs)
Graphics Card - ATI 6950 (2x DVI, 1x HDMI and 1x DP outputs)

Set up 1:
DP(GPU) -> DP(Monitor 1) (Active i guess)
DVI(GPU) -> DVI to HDMI -> HDMI(Monitor 2)
HDMI(GPU) -> HDMI(Monitor 3)

Set up 2:
DP(GPU) -> DP to HDMI -> HDMI(Monitor 2) (Active i guess)
DVI(GPU) -> DVI(Monitor 1)
HDMI(GPU) -> HDMI(Monitor 3)

Or if there is a better set up, it will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Mattbag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chaoswish*
> 
> Hi, i have some questions which i am not sure and i hope someone can clarify it.
> 
> So, i was wondering which of these set ups works/does not work/works better.
> 
> My specs:
> Monitor 1 - Dell U2311H (supports DP, DVI and VGA Inputs)
> Monitor 2 & 3 - Samsung S23C350 (supports HDMI and VGA inputs)
> Graphics Card - ATI 6950 (2x DVI, 1x HDMI and 1x DP outputs)
> 
> Set up 1:
> DP(GPU) -> DP(Monitor 1) (Active i guess)
> DVI(GPU) -> DVI to HDMI -> HDMI(Monitor 2)
> HDMI(GPU) -> HDMI(Monitor 3)
> 
> Set up 2:
> DP(GPU) -> DP to HDMI -> HDMI(Monitor 2) (Active i guess)
> DVI(GPU) -> DVI(Monitor 1)
> HDMI(GPU) -> HDMI(Monitor 3)
> 
> Or if there is a better set up, it will be greatly appreciated.


your situation is similar to mine but i think as long as you use the display port on the dell you can use dvi on the two samsungs


----------



## muuu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chaoswish*
> 
> Hi, i have some questions which i am not sure and i hope someone can clarify it.
> 
> So, i was wondering which of these set ups works/does not work/works better.
> 
> My specs:
> Monitor 1 - Dell U2311H (supports DP, DVI and VGA Inputs)
> Monitor 2 & 3 - Samsung S23C350 (supports HDMI and VGA inputs)
> Graphics Card - ATI 6950 (2x DVI, 1x HDMI and 1x DP outputs)
> 
> Set up 1:
> DP(GPU) -> DP(Monitor 1) (Active i guess)
> DVI(GPU) -> DVI to HDMI -> HDMI(Monitor 2)
> HDMI(GPU) -> HDMI(Monitor 3)
> 
> Set up 2:
> DP(GPU) -> DP to HDMI -> HDMI(Monitor 2) (Active i guess)
> DVI(GPU) -> DVI(Monitor 1)
> HDMI(GPU) -> HDMI(Monitor 3)
> 
> Or if there is a better set up, it will be greatly appreciated.


Set up 1 is the way to go.
As you only need a cheep DVI > HDMI adapter, two HDMI cables and a DP cable.
You can also find DVI > HDMI cables, but I like using the adapter, as HDMI cables are very cheep.

DON'T get the expensive gold plated double shielded HDMI cables.
Always get the cheep ones first, if you get corrupted A/V output(interference), then try a more expensive cable(Better shielded).
You can find good HDMI cables under 10$.

In Set up 2 you also need a expensive active DP adapter. So avoid it if possible.


----------



## spaniardunited

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spaniardunited*
> 
> I have a question regarding active adapters. Some are quite obviously powered via USB. My question is about the others. They (I believe) route power through the DP port via the +3.3 V wire in the connector. My question is could one use, at least theoretically, a passive mini displayport to displayport adapter and then use an active displayport to DVI adapter to enable Eyefinity? Would the first adapter theoretically allow the necessary power to flow through to the active adapter, allowing it to convert the signal?


Hoping someone can shed some light on this question. I am hoping I don't have to buy a mini dp to dvi active adapter and can instead just buy a mini dp to dp adapter.


----------



## tsm106

SO you have a DP to DVI active adapter and your card is a miniDP? If so then yea using a miniDP to DP adapter is what you need. Some 7970s come with said adapter bundled cuz the earlier active adapters were all DP and not miniDP like how all AMD cards now come equipped.


----------



## spaniardunited

Excellent. I had a 5850 and so I purchased an Active DP to DVI adapter. However, with my move to the 7950 (and my hopes of possibly crossfiring it ) I wanted to know if this would work or not since I had not seen anyone mention something like this before.


----------



## Super90Girl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marsolav*
> 
> In other words : active adapters exist and you may find them at your local electronic store.


*Really, in what universe?!!!* I was not able to find any active adapter locally, no matter what. Not in existence by any retailer in my area (Reno, NV). In fact, I couldn't even find anyone who knew anything about Eyefinity or what was needed to enable 3 or more monitors on a particular video card using displayport, and this included so-called techs at various computer establishments. I had to research it all myself, and then I had to find and purchase the *active adapter(s)* online thru Ebay and/or Newegg and wait 1 to 2 weeks to receive them. Yeah, this is July of 2013 and most people still do not know much of anything about technology that has been out for at least 2 years. Amazing.


----------



## jomama22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Super90Girl*
> 
> *Really, in what universe?!!!* I was not able to find any active adapter locally, no matter what. Not in existence by any retailer in my area (Reno, NV). In fact, I couldn't even find anyone who knew anything about Eyefinity or what was needed to enable 3 or more monitors on a particular video card using displayport, and this included so-called techs at various computer establishments. I had to research it all myself, and then I had to find and purchase the *active adapter(s)* online thru Ebay and/or Newegg and wait 1 to 2 weeks to receive them. Yeah, this is July of 2013 and most people still do not know much of anything about technology that has been out for at least 2 years. Amazing.


Unfortunately, this hobby isn't the most popular and sales wise, online retailers would steal most sales anyway.

I understand its just an adapter, but how many people actually have this problem? Very few.


----------



## will s

active and passive, mini and full are just a couple of things to look out for

Can you run eyefinity with 2 dvi and a hdmi ? The monitors ( benq RL2450H )have HDMI connections.......

Sapphire HD 7970 3GB Vapor-X Edition is the card ( in crossfire ) and it has a full display port connection ( 1.2 ). It also has 2 different types of dvi along with a hdmi ( with 3d ).

Pretty sure I need an active DP to dvi , actually found a mini DP to dvi adapter ( must have came with a card I purchased previously ) and its marked ACTIVE but sadly its full display ports on this card. The other card has mini DP but only one DVI so I cant swap the cards around 









Yes, I have tried it without much success but that could be a wrong setting somewhere ......


----------



## spaniardunited

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *will s*
> 
> active and passive, mini and full are just a couple of things to look out for
> 
> Can you run eyefinity with 2 dvi and a hdmi ? The monitors ( benq RL2450H )have HDMI connections.......
> 
> Sapphire HD 7970 3GB Vapor-X Edition is the card ( in crossfire ) and it has a full display port connection ( 1.2 ). It also has 2 different types of dvi along with a hdmi ( with 3d ).
> 
> Pretty sure I need an active DP to dvi , actually found a mini DP to dvi adapter ( must have came with a card I purchased previously ) and its marked ACTIVE but sadly its full display ports on this card. The other card has mini DP but only one DVI so I cant swap the cards around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I have tried it without much success but that could be a wrong setting somewhere ......


Not on the Vapor-X no, on the Flex you can, but Vapor-X has to have an active displayport adapter.

I assume the "other card" has a DVI, HDMI, and 1-2 mini displayport ... why can't you swap them around? One monitor off of DVI, one off HDMI, one off mini dp to DVI adapter


----------



## will s

my setup...2 x 7790 in crossfire mode windows 7 3 Benq 24" monitors

my graphics card has 2 dvi connections and one hdmi and one full sized active port

Have purchased an Astrotek AT-DPDVI-MF-ACTIVE display port .....

problem is it wont work, all monitors will work in a duel configuration but cannot get the triple monitor setup to go. End up with "no signal detected" on the 3rd monitor

If I use the exchange monitor settingin the Catalyst control setting it will gladly swap between monitors ie. connect the one that had no signal and one that would would then have no signal....so all the connections are right.......in the catalyst it shows the 3 monitors but one is blacked out

what am I doing wrong ? could the so called active display be passive ?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spaniardunited*
> 
> Not on the Vapor-X no, on the Flex you can, but Vapor-X has to have an active displayport adapter.
> 
> I assume the "other card" has a DVI, HDMI, and 1-2 mini displayport ... why can't you swap them around? One monitor off of DVI, one off HDMI, one off mini dp to DVI adapter


will give this a shot as I am now desperate but doesnt that clock cycle thing apply here ......or maybe will try a dvi to vga adapter in the so called active display port attachment


----------



## will s

thanks spaniardunited

that actually worked and now have 3 monitors working but strangely windows 7 shows it as one ultra wide monitor and one other ie. shows only as 2

anyway, it works for what I want


----------



## will s

final update : got some sapphire mini and full active display port adapters the plain Radeon 7970 now works in eyefinity with 2 mini active display adapters , so I then swapped the cards around and the Sapphire Vapor x now is using the 2 dvi connections it has and the full Sapphire Active Display Adapter in eyefinity

I wouldnt touch anything astrock again


----------



## will s

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jomama22*
> 
> Unfortunately, this hobby isn't the most popular and sales wise, online retailers would steal most sales anyway.
> 
> I understand its just an adapter, but how many people actually have this problem? Very few.


most games now are now requiring anywhere near the full power of the top range graphic cards ( well most games are aimed at xbox/playstation ) and with monitors getting lower in price more and more people are interest in tri-monitor setups

fining adapters is a pain but I did ( in Oz ) a search for Sapphire Active DP's and found both mini and full size in a on line vendor and within 3 days I had them

One thing, this thread is a godsend for someone starting out


----------



## pws442

Ok, here it goes: I am looking at a AMD Radeon HD 7750 Eyefinity 6 2GB GDDR5 x16 PCI Express, because I have a puny 290W PSU in my Dell Optiplex 9020, and 4 Dell monitors with DVI/VGA ports. I was getting a better graphics card, but the power supply issues prevented it.

Very curious if any progress has been made on the type of DP to DVI adapters should be used with this. The box has an Intel i7 with lots of cores and stuff if that makes any difference in the power available to this box. I only do development work, so it is not a gaming issue.

I have heard nothing good about these: AMD 199-999440 Mini DisplayPort to Single Link DVI Active Adapter, the set of six.

Please help me: should I give up on this because of my PSU, or that none of the adapters are any good.

Thanks from a newbie!


----------



## Crowgasm

pws,

It's off-topic somewhat, but the technical specification info for the 7750 shows the following on PSU needs:
Quote:


> 400W (or greater) power supply recommended
> 
> 500W power supply (or greater) recommended for AMD CrossFire™ technology
> 
> NOTE: Minimum recommended system power supply wattage is based on the specific graphics card and the typical power requirements of other system components. Your system may require more or less power. OEM and other pre-assembled PCs may have different power requirements.


The Optiplex 9290 (base) looks to have enough hardware that even 290w sounds stingy. I would expect to have to upgrade the PSU before putting a 7750 in there. Frankly, I wouldn't even try it without the PSU upgrade. An adequate PSU wouldn't be terribly expensive, however. Assuming you did that, if you want to connect all 4 screens, you'd need 3 (active) MDP adapters, or more, depending on the output ports on the video card.


----------



## pws442

Thank you for your reply. I found this link: http://www.visiontek.com/7000-series/hd7750.html that states I only need 300 watts (400 for cross-fire).

We shall see.


----------



## Crowgasm

You can try it









If you get weird behavior, consider the PSU issue as the likely cause.


----------



## pws442

I always get weird behavior. Hope this works!. I am getting 4 of these: Accell B087B-006B UltraAV Mini DisplayPort to DVI-D Single-Link Active Adapter ATI Certified (Black)


----------



## Crowgasm

I have one of those on my second system running three older 1080p screens. It works well. Safe bet.


----------



## diggiddi

Do I need an active display port if I want to push this setup from my 7950

GPU DVI----Monitor 1
GPU Hdmi----receiver
GPU Mini DP

to Hdmi Monitor 2


----------



## pws442

I was able to hook up the 4 Dell 19" monitors using the Accell B087B-006B UltraAV Mini DisplayPort to DVI-D Single-Link Active Adapter ATI Certified (Black) to the AMD Radeon HD 7750 Eyefinity 6 2GB GDDR5 x16 PCI Express on the Dell Optiplex 9020 with its puny 290 PSU. First one to the bottom port, then the next, finally the last two. The Windows 7 task bar kept moving to the last monitor, so I thought that port 6 was the one on the bottom (closest to mainboard), so I reversed, and put that one on the top port (farthest from the mainboard), but then, the task bar stayed on the one closest to the mainboard. No problem, I just told Windows I wanted the right-most one to have the task bar. I have a 7680x1080 pixel wallpaper of the Grenada harbor that I have had to chop up and re-arrange the pieces before, we shall see what I have to do here.

But, I have not installed any software on it. I will have lots of development software, and a couple of Virtual Machines up, as soon as Dell ships the RAM they were supposed to.

So, the card and the adapters are good so far.


----------



## will s

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Do I need an active display port if I want to push this setup from my 7950
> 
> GPU DVI----Monitor 1
> GPU Hdmi----receiver
> GPU Mini DP
> 
> to Hdmi Monitor 2


yes

had that exact setup and needed an active display port


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *will s*
> 
> yes
> 
> had that exact setup and needed an active display port


Thank you +rep


----------



## TRS-80

Alright, sorry if necro a bit, esp. on first post, but this is one of the top results when Googling for "displayport to vga active."

I have a Sapphire 7850 2GB, finally getting around to multi monitor setup as monitors are getting so cheap now.









Question I have is, do I still need "active" adapter for third monitor as my card is pretty new. I would have thought this is something that would have been addressed by now...

Anyway, my setup:

GPU (DVI) -> first monitor
GPU (VGA) -> second monitor
GPU (display port) -> *adapter in question* -> third monitor (VGA or DVI)

I guess the problem is because I am using older (read: inexpensive







) VGA/DVI monitors, that I will need to get an "active" adapter to hook up that third monitor? If I were using at least one newer monitor, I could go direct with either display port or HDMI, and then wouldn't need the "active" adapteor? Is that about the size of it?

Currently, active VGA adapter is only like $18 on Monoprice anyway, besides I already had like 2x $1 cables in my cart, waiting for me to order something else to make shipping worthwhile.


----------



## spaniardunited

Active adapter is still needed.


----------



## TRS-80

Yeah, I am finding that out. Thanks for the reply all the same.

There is (allegedly) another way. You are supposed to be able to do multi monitor using a combination of outputs from on board (integrated) GPU + discreet (add in) GPU, provided that you have certain chipset mobo, and compatible graphics card. Options exist for both Nvidia and ATI/AMD setups, in my case I have the requisite Gigabyte 790 based mobo (GA-MA790GPT-UD3H) + compatible ATI card (listed above).

However, I'll be damned if I can get it working. lol

I shall persist, I have some posts into WSGF and may need to escalate to actually contacting Gigabyte. Whatever happens, I will try to remember to report back results.

Of course, that wouldn't be Eyefinity, however for office apps and productivity, it would work for me until my ordered adapter arrives. It would also help a lot of people realize the dream of a multi monitor battle station on the cheap (I know that has been one of my life long nerd aspirations, personally, lol).

Oh, also, this assumption of mine was not answered from above:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TRS-80*
> 
> I guess the problem is because I am using older (read: inexpensive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) VGA/DVI monitors, that I will need to get an "active" adapter to hook up that third monitor? *If I were using at least one newer monitor, I could go direct with either display port or HDMI, and then wouldn't need the "active" adapteor? Is that about the size of it?*


I have been continuing to read a lot on this, and I am going to go out on a limb and answer my own question and say "yes"? Well, in particular, wrt the display port anyway. Do newer monitors have display ports such that you can use those type of cables (display port) direct? If going display port --> HDMI, is an "active" adapter still needed?


----------



## Maximus Thalos

I would personally advise anyone to avoid using these adapters if at all possible. I've gone into length about it on the AMD forums. Crossfire hates the adapters so If you want to avoid buying a hand full of them i suggest getting a display port monitor. Thank god for the Tax rebate. Im getting one.

http://forums.amd.com/game/messageview.cfm?catid=474&threadid=171716&enterthread=y


----------



## TRS-80

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximus Thalos*
> 
> I would personally advise anyone to avoid using these adapters if at all possible. I've gone into length about it on the AMD forums. Crossfire hates the adapters so If you want to avoid buying a hand full of them i suggest getting a display port monitor. Thank god for the Tax rebate. Im getting one.


Well, that's disappointing to hear, MT.







Especially since I purchased my 7850 a while back, with the idea of buying another one later, and then putting them together into Crossfire, with Eyefinity. Have other people had similar experiences?

I can't afford to buy 3 new(er) monitors, I am trying to do this on the cheap using older/used monitors. Yes, I'm a plebe!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TRS-80*
> 
> There is (allegedly) another way. You are supposed to be able to do multi monitor using a combination of outputs from on board (integrated) GPU + discreet (add in) GPU, provided that you have certain chipset mobo, and compatible graphics card. Options exist for both Nvidia and ATI/AMD setups, in my case I have the requisite Gigabyte 790 based mobo (GA-MA790GPT-UD3H) + compatible ATI card (listed above).
> 
> However, I'll be damned if I can get it working. lol


Alright, I have learned that (in the case of ATI's Surround View at least) this was an early solution for 3000 and 4000 series cards. Apparently it does not work with newer (in my, and others' case 7000 series) cards. Much more info on that topic can be found here:

http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/314265-30-need-surroundview-multi-monitor#10262320

So, looks like we are back to active adapters...

Also, just to clarify for those reading along at home (and answer my own earlier question), active adapters *are* required for everything (DVI, VGA/D-Sub, and HDMI) with the exception of direct DisplayPort / Mini DisplayPort cables all the way to a monitor that has such a connection. For third and up displays of course. Amirite?

Are the active adapters over at Monoprice alright? They look like about the least expensive around right now, at about $18. And usually their stuff is pretty good I hear (no direct experience, yet)? Anyone? I am going to order one tomorrow...


----------



## Maximus Thalos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TRS-80*
> 
> So, looks like we are back to active adapters...
> 
> Also, just to clarify for those reading along at home (and answer my own earlier question), active adapters *are* required for everything (DVI, VGA/D-Sub, and HDMI) with the exception of direct DisplayPort / Mini DisplayPort cables all the way to a monitor that has such a connection. For third and up displays of course. Amirite?
> 
> Are the active adapters over at Monoprice alright? They look like about the least expensive around right now, at about $18. And usually their stuff is pretty good I hear (no direct experience, yet)? Anyone? I am going to order one tomorrow...


If you are going for a 3x1 setup you need 1 dvi, 1 dvi/HDMI, and one diplay adapter/display to dvi adapter
3 screens, one adapter. Yes they must be ACTIVE not PASSIVE. The adapters are generic in terms of manufacturing with just some companies label pressed on it so changing brands is pointless. As for that one I have no idea if it works or not.


----------



## spaniardunited

For VGA I'd recommend http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16815242010


----------



## TRS-80

Yeah, out of all the Active adapters I looked at (DisplayPort to VGA and/or DVI) none of them really had great reviews. They all seemed to be sort of "meh." lol

I narrowed it down to either the DP to VGA adapter on Monoprice, or the XFX MA-AP01-PD1K Active DisplayPort to DVI Adapter, based primarily on the fact those were a couple of the least expensive options currently, that didn't have terrible reviews. Warranty was the same for both (1 year).

In the end, I settled on the XFX adapter because it is DVI (not VGA) and because it is one of those with a short (6" ?) cord between the ends, and I thought that might potentially come in handy one day (even though the Monoprice adapter would physically fit my current setup). The XFX was $19.49 shipped from the lease expensive seller (with good reviews) on eBay.

Tracking tells me that my goodies should be here Monday, can't wait!







I have already tweaked my displays (added DisplayFusion and Rainmeter) and found some nice wallpapers to fit 2 screens. I've also been playing with Eyefinity and 2 screens in a couple games (although on only 2 monitors, the crosshairs were in the bezel, lol; I did it mainly as a test / proof of concept). So I am super excited to get this rolling on all 3 screens...









@spaniard,

Hmm, that's interesting, not one I came across in my search. Well, I came across several Ciragos, but they all had terrible reviews! I am guessing the one you linked is some sort of updated version?


----------



## FunCribs

Hello, if someone could help me, that would be great, please. I need to create a *2x2 Wall Panel* with the below components:

1. I have 4 x *LED TVs Philips 50PFL3088H/12* that I have to mount in a *2x2 wall panel*, in a single group, with the same image stretched over the entire panel. *Shortly they have to look like a single wall panel*.

2. I have the *Asus Radeon R9 280X ROG Matrix eyefinity capable graphic card*, with *2 DVIs and 4 DisplayPorts*. The graphic card is mounted in a PC along with a i3-4130 at 3400MHz, 8GB Corsair Memories and Windows 7 Ultimate x64. This set up should do the trick I think.

3. I also have 4 x *CMP-ADAP571 DisplayPort to HDMI Converter with Audio* adapters and 4 x *10m HDMI-HDMI cables*.

*Now the problem* is that it *only shows 2 active monitors and 2 inactive*. Everything I tried in windows display settings, with more than 2 active monitors when I hit Apply button it gives me the error *"Unable to save settings"*. From my searches across the internet I think I will need some ACTIVE Adapters, but how many and how to make the setup to get it working. All this setup will not require very much resources, its not for gaming or something. It will run some short movies and video advertisements on repeat all day, but I need it to be stretched over all the 2x2 TVs setup, like a single display.

*Thanks in advance for your time and support!*


----------



## Maximus Thalos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FunCribs*
> 
> Hello, if someone could help me, that would be great, please. I need to create a *2x2 Wall Panel* with the below components:
> 
> 1. I have 4 x *LED TVs Philips 50PFL3088H/12* that I have to mount in a *2x2 wall panel*, in a single group, with the same image stretched over the entire panel. *Shortly they have to look like a single wall panel*.
> 
> 2. I have the *Asus Radeon R9 280X ROG Matrix eyefinity capable graphic card*, with *2 DVIs and 4 DisplayPorts*. The graphic card is mounted in a PC along with a i3-4130 at 3400MHz, 8GB Corsair Memories and Windows 7 Ultimate x64. This set up should do the trick I think.
> 
> 3. I also have 4 x *CMP-ADAP571 DisplayPort to HDMI Converter with Audio* adapters and 4 x *10m HDMI-HDMI cables*.
> 
> *Now the problem* is that it *only shows 2 active monitors and 2 inactive*. Everything I tried in windows display settings, with more than 2 active monitors when I hit Apply button it gives me the error *"Unable to save settings"*. From my searches across the internet I think I will need some ACTIVE Adapters, but how many and how to make the setup to get it working. All this setup will not require very much resources, its not for gaming or something. It will run some short movies and video advertisements on repeat all day, but I need it to be stretched over all the 2x2 TVs setup, like a single display.
> 
> *Thanks in advance for your time and support!*


As Im sure u gathered from the majority of the forum, adapters are complete ****. If you want a solution that wont fail, A monitor or TV with a display port is needed. And in your case, I assume that's going to be expensive selling and replacing monitors. In any case If your not using the DVI ports, ACTIVE adapters are needed. look up *displayport to HDMI Active Adapter*. It really doesn't matter who or what brand you buy they are all crap from the same soup.


----------



## globalist

OK this thread is 11 pages long so sorry if it's already been answered, but does the same apply to a setup where I'm using 2 DVI ports and 1 HDMI port out of my Radeon card (and the mini-DP is unused)? Do I need an "active DVI to DVI" adapter in order to be able to use all 3 displays at the same time? As it stands I can only use 2...


----------



## Maximus Thalos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *globalist*
> 
> OK this thread is 11 pages long so sorry if it's already been answered, but does the same apply to a setup where I'm using 2 DVI ports and 1 HDMI port out of my Radeon card (and the mini-DP is unused)? Do I need an "active DVI to DVI" adapter in order to be able to use all 3 displays at the same time? As it stands I can only use 2...


Yes u do need a adapter. The hdmi is linked to one of the dvi so its really 2 connections just a different interface. U MUST use the display port.


----------



## globalist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximus Thalos*
> 
> Yes u do need a adapter. The hdmi is linked to one of the dvi so its really 2 connections just a different interface. U MUST use the display port.


OK got ya. Anyway, what's the point in even having 2x DVI AND 1x HDMI on a card if you have to use mDP to have more than 2 displays active?? I mean even with an active mDP adapter You're still left with one unusable port, aren't you?


----------



## Maximus Thalos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *globalist*
> 
> OK got ya. Anyway, what's the point in even having 2x DVI AND 1x HDMI on a card if you have to use mDP to have more than 2 displays active?? I mean even with an active mDP adapter You're still left with one unusable port, aren't you?


Just to have more connection options. IDK maybe for the TV only users. That makes sense. Confused the hell out of the rest of us tho. But I warn you, the adapters are crap. Invest in a Display Port monitor.


----------



## N10S

BEST CLARIFICATION EVER!!


----------



## t0rx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N10S*
> 
> BEST CLARIFICATION EVER!!


At 5:27 he says to connect the third monitor you need display port! ( active adapter )

Well thats some bs.. i bought two toxic 280x's and i have three asus vn248 for monitors that have hdmi and vga only..

My setup was hdmi cables for all monitors.. 1 mon directly connected to the video card via hdmi port and the other two connected to the div-i and dvi-d ports via dvi to hdmi adapters.

*no vga, no display port and all was working great until i updated to the latest driver* !! Now i have to roll back to a driver thats outdated and old to get this to work or go buy another adapter.. Mind you i updated drivers to alleviate a driver issue in some third party software.

Seems like the consumer is the last thing these guys think about.. flipping 4 hours doing driver shuffling trying to figure out wth.. only to loose functionality and be left with two monitors..

All monitors work stand alone. They also work fine in pairs .. any combination.

Rolling back to 14.4 fixes the third monitor issue but that leaves me with a software issue i was trying to resolve by updating drivers.

To rub it in, everywhere i read says you need an active display port adapter to get three displays and eyfinity working! Clearly not the case! Ive been running without display port WITH 3 displays for a while.. Its just this latest driver update that screwed me! I tried every driver before and none work until i got to 14.4. That got the third display working.

In my case thats not exactly a solution!! Why does the latest driver(s) NOT work.


----------



## 0x00

that is why I avoid ALL HDMI products to the extent practicable!
the digital rights nazis just add one more level of complexity to connection/function troubleshooting...all for a limited resolution interface that can't drive the big monitors at high rates.


----------



## tiff_lee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t0rx*
> 
> At 5:27 he says to connect the third monitor you need display port! ( active adapter )
> 
> Well thats some bs.. i bought two toxic 280x's and i have three asus vn248 for monitors that have hdmi and vga only..
> 
> My setup was hdmi cables for all monitors.. 1 mon directly connected to the video card via hdmi port and the other two connected to the div-i and dvi-d ports via dvi to hdmi adapters.
> 
> *no vga, no display port and all was working great until i updated to the latest driver* !! Now i have to roll back to a driver thats outdated and old to get this to work or go buy another adapter.. Mind you i updated drivers to alleviate a driver issue in some third party software.
> 
> Seems like the consumer is the last thing these guys think about.. flipping 4 hours doing driver shuffling trying to figure out wth.. only to loose functionality and be left with two monitors..
> 
> All monitors work stand alone. They also work fine in pairs .. any combination.
> 
> Rolling back to 14.4 fixes the third monitor issue but that leaves me with a software issue i was trying to resolve by updating drivers.
> 
> To rub it in, everywhere i read says you need an active display port adapter to get three displays and eyfinity working! Clearly not the case! Ive been running without display port WITH 3 displays for a while.. Its just this latest driver update that screwed me! I tried every driver before and none work until i got to 14.4. That got the third display working.
> 
> In my case thats not exactly a solution!! Why does the latest driver(s) NOT work.


It's a bit late now but if you actually paid attention beyond 5:27 they state at 6:25 onwards some cards have active DP functionality built into it if the third party wants to, toxic 280X's being one of such cards..

"supports up to 3 display monitor(s) without DisplayPort
5 x Maximum Display Monitor(s) support
To support 3rd monitor without DisplayPort cable connected, 2 of the 3 monitors should be the same model with DVI ports connected. The driver version should be v13.12 or above."

So yeah it's not bs at all


----------



## tomaquet

Sorry for digging this thread up from the dead but it seems like a good place to ask my question.

I have recently bought a new computer with a skylake chip (i5 6600k). At the moment, I dont have a graphics card so am using the onboard integrated graphics chip (HD 530). I read that skylake no longer supports VGA. The motherboard (asus z170i) has an hdmi and displayport connector.

I want to connect a VGA monitor (as a secondary monitor) using a displayport-vga adapter which I bought from ebay, but no monitor is recognised using. The adapter works fine on my friends computer (non-skylake), as do my monitors when connecting directly to the displayport (and hdmi) without the adapter.

Is my adapter "passive"? How do I know? If I bought an "active" adapter would this allow my monitor to work?

From reading this thread, it is implied that there is no such thing as a "passive" displayport-vga adapter as there has to be some conversion (rather than a simple pass-through).

Any help offered would be most appreciated!

Thanks.


----------



## Bigceeloc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomaquet*
> 
> Sorry for digging this thread up from the dead but it seems like a good place to ask my question.
> 
> I have recently bought a new computer with a skylake chip (i5 6600k). At the moment, I dont have a graphics card so am using the onboard integrated graphics chip (HD 530). I read that skylake no longer supports VGA. The motherboard (asus z170i) has an hdmi and displayport connector.
> 
> I want to connect a VGA monitor (as a secondary monitor) using a displayport-vga adapter which I bought from ebay, but no monitor is recognised using. The adapter works fine on my friends computer (non-skylake), as do my monitors when connecting directly to the displayport (and hdmi) without the adapter.
> 
> Is my adapter "passive"? How do I know? If I bought an "active" adapter would this allow my monitor to work?
> 
> From reading this thread, it is implied that there is no such thing as a "passive" displayport-vga adapter as there has to be some conversion (rather than a simple pass-through).
> 
> Any help offered would be most appreciated!
> 
> Thanks.


It needs to be specified as active. Sorry for necro-ing, but I was searching as I had a similar question, and while reading here, I thought I would answer yours. Active adapters are not much more expensive.


----------



## TuxKey

Hi guys,

New to the forum.
Wanted to say this part of the statement is incorrect perhaps modify the article.

Start quote:
^Apple mini displayport -> DVI adapter. I highly recommend avoiding this one, because it seems to only work well with apple monitors.

End quote;

i own a macbook pro late 2012 the last non retina models that gives the user the ability to add mem and ssd's.
Connected to it via the active displayport to dvi adapter costing me €100.- a Dell 3007WFPHC.
Had this display for years with no issues.

Even more info; i bought a female mini-displayport to male displayport cable and connected a Lenovo laptop using the apple active adapter to my 30-inch dell.
Because my dell only has dvi-d. And it works no problems..

Third and final test done a couple of weeks ago;
Connected my old macbook using the apple active adapater but added a dvi to displayport at the end of it and connected the lot to my wife's new 43inch LG 
LG 43UD79-B
Also works without issue.. hahhaha
Have it running for years without issues on the dell that is.. the LG is new and my macbook doesn't have the gpu power to use the 4k lg.but i can run it at 2560*1440

if your wondering my dell has a resolution of 2560*1600

Take care..

ps the reason i landed on this page was that i was looking to answer if i needed to get an active adapter to go from mini-display port to regular display-port.
if i'm reading this post correctly the answer is no..
So thank's for the info guys.

take care.


----------

